# tao "person"



## Qcumber

I don’t quite understand what character B means by "Táo ká ngâ palá!" Has *táo* "person" a special meaning here?

*A: Hindî ká ná nagsáwà sa amerikána?*
*B: Táo ká ngâ palá! Hindî mó bá natátalós na iyán ang costumbre americana?*

My translation:

A: Aren’t you fed up with jackets?
B: What a common man / a yokel you are! Can’t you understand it’s an American outfit?


----------



## Lancel0t

Its a sarcastic Phrase actually, reminding the second person that he is a man however he/she doesn't understand or know that kind of dress/outfit.


----------



## Qcumber

Lancel0t said:


> Its a sarcastic Phrase actually, reminding the second person that he is a man however he/she doesn't understand or know that kind of dress/outfit.


A and B are young men living in Manila at the turn of the 20th century, so at the beginning of the US colonization.
Couldn't be A dressed the Filipino-Spanish way and B the American way?


----------

